# House guest



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

So I'm looking after my brothers 8month old PB English Bulldog for a couple days. I have no experience with them, but man, the way this thing snorts, sniffs, pants, and god knows what other noises come out of him, is somewhat disgusting!

Don't get me wrong, I like the little guy, and he cracks me up the way he works so hard to keep up with Abby when we're walking. I think he's a little fat too, so that can't help him.

Abby looked a little befuddled at first.




























Finally Abby claiming her pool. lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Abby does look be fuddled Did she share her pool I love English bull dogs!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Love Abby! The Bulldog is cute as a bug.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

holland said:


> Abby does look be fuddled Did she share her pool I love English bull dogs!


 I can see the attraction people might have with these Bulldogs. He's a comical thing and certainly has his own personality. 

Yes, Abby shared her pool, she's been pretty good with him all around. The only incident we've had was when he found one of Abbys bones she thought she had hidden, but it wasn't much .:shocked:


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

The first pic cracks me up, its like she is saying...MOM what was that noise...


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

You aint experienced anything yet; wait till it farts............. you thought human farts stunk... lol


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

guitarest said:


> You aint experienced anything yet; wait till it farts............. you thought human farts stunk... lol


 Haha, ya my brother warned me of that but I haven't experienced it yet! I'm being careful he doesn't get anything that might encourage it! lol


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

The first pict is really funny. Your dog seems to look at the other one thinking "What the **** is this??" :lol:


----------

